

Useless use of kill -9 - Uncle_Sam
http://sial.org/howto/shell/kill-9/

======
orblivion
There should be a command that does kill and works its way up to -9.

~~~
mmphosis
<http://github.com/mmphosis/kill/blob/master/kill.c>

------
jcapote
I always end up trying the others, but usually by the time you need to use
kill at all, only -9 will do.

